# AxMen Drinking Game



## Woodcutteranon (Mar 6, 2010)

Every time you see a logger fire up a chainsaw you have to chug a beer...

We should all be slightly buzzed by 2012.:bang:


----------



## Sethro (Mar 6, 2010)

It will be so dry the fire hydrates will be lookin for a dog !


----------



## chucker (Mar 6, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i will be so drunk tomorrow nite, i wont be able to see to take down the 12 poplers so the framing crew can start the new home and garage.......lol


----------



## NeoTree (Mar 6, 2010)

how bout' every time the swamp guy says "here we go" you chug a beer, and every log that s&s finds you take a shot of jack.


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Woodcutteranon said:


> Every time you see a logger fire up a chainsaw you have to chug a beer...
> 
> We should all be slightly buzzed by 2012.:bang:



Sounds like a good way to bide time till the next election. Just stay schnockered through this one.


----------



## biggenius29 (Mar 6, 2010)

Woodcutteranon said:


> Every time you see a logger fire up a chainsaw you have to chug a beer...
> 
> We should all be slightly buzzed by 2012.:bang:





Sounds like a good game for AA to play.

Seeing no saws ever run.

Now a good drinking game would be every time Melvin is a Jack a$$ or that Gabe is being a a$$ hole to his employees. There you would be hammered with in the first 30 seconds.


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 10, 2010)

How about every time they show the same "incident" over again or in slow motion. You'd be pretty hammered after about 15 minutes.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 11, 2010)

How about everytime something breaks on the s&s crew you take a shot of wild turkey


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 12, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> How about everytime something breaks on the s&s crew you take a shot of wild turkey



Better put 911 on speed dial if you try that.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 12, 2010)

rmihalek said:


> Better put 911 on speed dial if you try that.



thats for sure


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 12, 2010)

How about every time you see them pulling in a turn you take a shot of jack.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 12, 2010)

Or every time they say something about the new guy and call them a green horn we take a swig of some homemdae shine


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 12, 2010)

I got some of that, I remember the time I was in boy scouts (probably only 3rd grade) and we went to see how apple cider was made and the guy of us the wrong stuff.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Apr 19, 2010)

After last night's finale I came up with another AxMen Drinking game. Every time you hear Shelby's cousin say something that is incomprehensible...you have to chug a beer.

I don't think there is enough beer in Milwaukee.


----------



## NeoTree (Apr 19, 2010)

Woodcutteranon said:


> After last night's finale I came up with another AxMen Drinking game. Every time you hear Shelby's cousin say something that is incomprehensible...you have to chug a beer.
> 
> I don't think there is enough beer in Milwaukee.



That's his cousin?

That explains why he keeps that guy around!


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Dec 14, 2010)

New Ax Men Drinking game

Anytime you see someone running a saw without eye protection you have to chug a beer.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 14, 2010)

I can do that here...

Gary


----------

